# I must have these molds - need help



## candice19 (May 17, 2009)

These molds are amazing, I just can't plop down $1,000 for them!  Anyone have ANY clue where she got these so I can buy some??

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOT-OF-OVER-200-NEW ... 1|294%3A50


----------



## studioalamode (May 18, 2009)

Wow, there are some really neat molds there!  I bet if she doesn't sell the lot, you might be able to buy some individuals out of there if you contact the seller.


----------



## candice19 (May 18, 2009)

I did, and she won't 

I think a lot of people may have really low balled her. We conversed a few times about breaking up the lot and each time she just nastier and nastier.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 18, 2009)

JESUS!!! Those are no way worth 1,000 bucks... screw that!!! HOLY CROW!!!  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:


----------



## candice19 (May 18, 2009)

There are actually 190 molds - she's counting each LETTER in the alphabet as one mold  :roll: 

But, seeing as 1 silicone mold can go for $20-30, the $1000 is very worth it.  I just don't see myself using each and every one, so I'd rather pick and choose.


----------



## angbaby4974 (May 18, 2009)

This lady has some nice ones!

http://stores.shop.ebay.com/Karli-Kreat ... QQ_armrsZ1


----------



## Pug Mom (May 18, 2009)

I love the ladybug mold!!


----------



## I love soap! (May 18, 2009)

Cool!  I have an inspiration, actually i've had it for a while but it got reignited.  I would love to make homemade molds, ( lots of research this summer lol)       8)  8)


----------



## I love soap! (May 18, 2009)

rupertspal42 said:
			
		

> JESUS!!! Those are no way worth 1,000 bucks... screw that!!! HOLY CROW!!!  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:



true some of them are great, but several could stand improvement. But it kinda like soap itself some turn out better than others. But you use all of them (mostly)


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 18, 2009)

thank god it's not just two.. but still why wont she just let you pick and choose? It's better then no bidness!  :x


----------



## studioalamode (May 18, 2009)

angbaby4974 said:
			
		

> This lady has some nice ones!
> 
> http://stores.shop.ebay.com/Karli-Kreat ... QQ_armrsZ1



I took a peek!  Those are some nice molds!  Not terrible prices either, although I haven't stepped into the double digit mold range yet... wanna be sure I'm going to stick with this craft.  I'm a flitterer... from one thing to the next.


----------



## studioalamode (May 18, 2009)

I love soap! said:
			
		

> Cool!  I have an inspiration, actually i've had it for a while but it got reignited.  I would love to make homemade molds, ( lots of research this summer lol)       8)  8)



I made some of my own jewelry pieces out of silver clay and have dabbled in mold-making for that.  It isn't real hard to do, but I've never done anything super large.  I was thinking of trying to make a couple of molds from little figurines I have of little girls kneeling.  If I get brave and try it, I will let you all know the results.  With the silver clay, I did a mold from a turtle to make a pendant and the mold turned out perfectly.  I was really surprised that all the detail was there, just like on the original.

Has anyone else made their own silicone soap molds?  Any tips?


----------



## ChrissyB (May 19, 2009)

Where did those individual moulds come from? I mean, where did she buy them from?
I bet you could buy individuals of the ones you want.
You are right though, they are very cool.
I would deal with her if she has been rude to you though. Doesn't matter what someone else asked her, you didn't, so she shouldn't be rude to you.


----------



## studioalamode (May 19, 2009)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> I would deal with her if she has been rude to you though. Doesn't matter what someone else asked her, you didn't, so she shouldn't be rude to you.



I agree - there are too many people to do business with, you would think in this economy she would be grateful for the inquiry!


----------



## Tabitha (May 19, 2009)

You don't want those molds. that ladies bad karma has been all over them. You would  be in a bd mood everytime you used them just thinking about her. Her listing is rude & she is a knuckle head. She could make some serious cash splitting them up.


----------



## candice19 (May 19, 2009)

lol her molds have a bad juju now!

I couldn't buy all these from her, because really even some pictured are like ooooooookay what would I do with this?

I searched for so long on where she could have possibly gotten them, and I can't find it.  I don't want to email her again because then she'd REALLY get pissed at me! LOL


----------



## ChrissyB (May 20, 2009)

They'll turn up somewhere. She didn't make them, so they've got to be available somewhere.
Personally I don't think she deserves your business. It's not likely that someone is going to come along and want to buy all of them for a thousand bucks. Sooner or later she is going to kick herself for not selling what she could when she could. I would bet money that eventually she will re-contact you asking if you are still interest in any of them.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 20, 2009)

I agree... Karma is not fun either.. she'll get hers  :twisted:


----------



## carolynp (May 24, 2009)

*Here is where to get the silicone mols you liked!*

http://www.globalsugarart.com/cat.php?cid=716&s=30


----------



## candice19 (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Here is where to get the silicone mols you liked!*



			
				carolynp said:
			
		

> http://www.globalsugarart.com/cat.php?cid=716&s=30


I've been to the site before, those molds are for things like cake decorating.  They're VERY thin, and probably would only hold an ounce or two of soap.  They are very detailed, though!


----------



## donniej (May 24, 2009)

You can make molds like that with liquid silicone and hardener.  There's tons of info on how to do it on-line.  A friend of mine is supposed to hook me up with some silicone.  If he ever does, I'll be sure to post some pics.


----------



## candice19 (May 24, 2009)

donniej said:
			
		

> You can make molds like that with liquid silicone and hardener.  There's tons of info on how to do it on-line.  A friend of mine is supposed to hook me up with some silicone.  If he ever does, I'll be sure to post some pics.


Please do!  I looked into that, and it seems that the price of the silicone if pretty much what you'd pay for 1 good silicone mold.  And you need the casting object, so if I don't have one, I couldn't make it lol


----------



## Tabitha (May 24, 2009)

> her molds have a bad juju


 Yes, bad juju  !


----------

